# drying corn



## blutmenke (Nov 14, 2008)

How could I dry out corn so that it stays good for a really long time? I have seen dried corn before but have no idea how it is done.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

I dry ours right on the cob as long as i can then bring it in.and finish drying but i am assuming you are talking actual corn for eating raather than grinding into meal . 

If you are talking about just corn kernels that are off the cob already then simply dehydrate it in whatever way you choose and store in an airtight container.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

For sweet Corn:Cut corn off cob after blanching and dry 6-12 hours until brittle.
For grinding corn and popcorn, let dry on the plant and then shuck off the cob and store.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

why do you have to take corn off the cob to dry so that it can be eaten. What is the difference from drying on the cob? I would like someone to explain if you could.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

As the corn dries on the cob, the sugars turn to starch thereby losing it's sweetness. It's still usable, just doesn't taste as good.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I keep hearing that drying corn on the cob will take away from the sweetness but what is the difference from doing it on the cob and cutting it off the cob and drying. Wouldn't it have the same effect.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am doing some searches (Google) to see if can come up with some kind of answer that would be right for your question.

I found a recipe to "re-hydrate" corn - it might work for you: Stewed Dried Corn | Recipe from Teri's Kitchen

Also: copes corn, dried sweet corn

:google:


----------

